# Welche META-Tags?



## nordi (18. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal von euch wissen, welche Art von Meta-Tags ihr auf euren Websites einsetzt und welche "überflüssig" sind oder welche auf jeden Fall genutzt werden sollten?


----------



## sheel (18. August 2010)

```
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<meta name="Description" content="...">
<meta name="Keywords" content="...">
<meta name="Author" content="...">
<meta name="Publisher" content="...">
<meta name="Content-language" content="de">
<meta name="Revisit-after" content="...">
<meta name="Robots" content="...">
```

Ob welche überflüssig sind, hab ich mir eigentlich noch nie Gedanken gemacht...


----------



## Baxtro (25. August 2010)

Kommt auf die Definition von "überflüssig" an. Ich würde wohl auf jeden Fall Description verwenden, weil man damit das Snippet bei Google bestimmen kann. Alle anderen sollen wohl von Google ignoriert werden, weil damit zu viel Schindluder getrieben worden ist. (Robots) mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Abro (6. September 2010)

Google interessiert von dieser Art Inhalten tatsächlich nichts ausser:

_<title>_
_<meta name="description" />_
_<meta name="robots" />_
( Noch wenige weitere, die du hier bestimmt erwähnt wissen willst. Z.B. <link rel="canonical" /> um solche musst du dich aber im Normalfall absolut nicht kümmern. )

Mit Keywords erreichst du ausschließlich bei solchen Quark SE's wie Cuil noch einen Effekt. Zudem ist die Generierung dieser einigermaßen aufwändig wenn man das Feature selbst implementiert - schlichte Zeitverschwendung.

Die Sprache der Seite findet Google lieber selbst via Text heraus. Wenn man mag würde ich einzig noch _<meta http-equiv="content-type" />_ für's utf-8 benutzen.

Mh... und seit Google Mitte 2009 den KWIC-Algorithmus das letzte mal merklich vergewaltigt hat, hält sich das Snippet auch nur noch in den seltensten Fällen an die Meta-Description. Das zu nutzen schadet aber trotzdem nicht, den wenn du da etwas vernünftiges hereinschreibst kannst du die Klickrate in den SERPs damit schon merklich steigern. Allerdings auch hier ebenso wie beim _<title>_ aufpassen, dass der Text für jede Seite einzigartig ist. Muss man halt für sich entscheiden wie sehr sich das lohnt, die generierten Snippets sind ja meist schon ganz brauchbar. 

Jup... und Meta-Robots brauchst du natürlich nur, wenn du etwas verbieten willst. Denn "alles indexieren" ist ja das Standardverhalten der SE's.


----------

